# On Line Coding



## smcgrath27@southslope.net (Oct 19, 2010)

How does one get started in on line coding.  Is there specific sites you go to to apply.
Sandy


----------



## joyjoy47 (Oct 20, 2010)

*Online coding*

I'm wondering that as well, I'd like to pick up extra work and do it from home but haven't been able to find out where to get it.  Every time I look online it brings me to courses.  Anyone have any suggestions.?


----------



## cindymccraw (Nov 1, 2010)

*on line coding*

I have also been looking into this as a part time, work from home, opportunity.  Please reply if you have any reliable information to share. Thanks


----------



## btmom3972 (Nov 5, 2010)

*'On line coding'*

check with HIM recruiters...they can usually help with placing in home coding positions.


----------

